# Pitch Up.com



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

Just had a look at Pitchup.com. It's advertised on the banner. Looks really good and very quick. 
It tells you what is near the site. You can also search for events in the next 30 days or year.

The site is new and is in beta stage at them moment so you can let them know if you want things added to make it a better site.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant site I will use this well :lol:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

How do sites get added, do they have to subscribe?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just popped York in.

59 sites but spread up to Redcar

Usefull though and quicker than trolling thro` all the books.

dave P


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

They have launched now and you can add feedback at:

Contribute to our feedback

Spence


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spence said:


> Hello,
> 
> They have launched now and you can add feedback at:
> 
> ...


No you can't, the link is no good. 8O

I'll see if I can sort it out.

Watch this space!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is  >> this <<  the one you were offering Spence?

Can navigate to the right place if not I guess. 

Dave


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thats it.

Sorry it was probably my link that was wrong

Spence


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I have been looking through some of my old posts from a few years ago when I had my first motorhome and posted about pitch up.com

It looks like it has moved on a lot from 3 years ago. Does anybody use it for information or booking?

Spence


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No.
When I saw the title i as interested in looking at the thread.
When I came to my addition i noticed the date. I must have had a few because i have a good memory on most of my posts.

Daver p


----------

